# Horde [Solved]

## michrech

I've set HORDE/IMP up on two servers in the past -- never had any major issues.

Today I installed Gentoo on an AMD64 3000+, same way I've installed the other two servers.  When I pull up the horde interface (for reference, it happens to be at http://localhost/mail).  This works fine.  The problem comes in when I hit "Administration", then "Setup", then click on either "Horde" or "IMP".  I get the following error:

```

Notice: Undefined index: log in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mail/lib/Horde.php on line 51

A fatal error has occurred

You need the domxml PHP extension to use the configuration tool.

[line 25 of /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mail/admin/setup/config.php]

```

Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks in advance!

MikeLast edited by michrech on Sat Oct 29, 2005 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

If you are runing PHP 4.x, then domxml is already part of PHP. What PHP version do you run?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## llongi

 *steveb wrote:*   

> If you are runing PHP 4.x, then domxml is already part of PHP. What PHP version do you run?

 

Not really, with dev-php/php dev-php/mod_php you need the "xml2" USE flag turned on for DOMXML support, and also in dev-lang/php you need the "xml2" USE flag turned on, along with the "zlib" one.

----------

## michrech

I've got dev-php/php-4.4.0-r1, and mod_php-4.4.0-r3 installed.  I also have "xml2" in my USE flags in make.conf.

I know I've re-merged apache and php after I had put the "xml2" use flag, but I couldn't remember if I had done mod_php, so I re-merged it and VIOLA!  No more error..   :Smile: 

Thanks guys!

Mike

----------

